# Logan 200 year of  mfg



## Dave Smith (Feb 13, 2014)

somewhere I was sure someone posted the years of Logan 200 serial numbers--but I can't find it----maybe it was for South Bends---anyway my Logan 200 serial number is 25876---hopefully someone knows the year of mfg. for it---The previous owner stamped his name Walter L. Payne  just near the ser number--I'm wondering if he bought it new----I've had it for approx 25-30 yrs------thanks in advance---Dave


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 14, 2014)

This should get you what you want:  http://www.lathe.com/ser-no.htm


----------



## RandyM (Feb 14, 2014)

Or if you want the exact info for you lathe, just e-mail them and they will give year and who bought it.

Logan e-mail


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the ser number chart--I was a year old when it was made in 1944---Dave


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 14, 2014)

RandyM said:


> Or if you want the exact info for you lathe, just e-mail them and they will give year and who bought it.
> 
> Logan e-mail




Randy--when asking for info it says web page not found--Dave


----------



## RandyM (Feb 14, 2014)

Dave Smith said:


> Randy--when asking for info it says web page not found--Dave



:think1: Not sure why you are having the issue, my link is working for me and all the links on the target page are also working.

Or try this Logan Lathe

Or this Logan Contact

Or even this Logan E-mail

Good luck.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 14, 2014)

RandyM said:


> :think1: Not sure why you are having the issue, my link is working for me and all the links on the target page are also working.
> 
> Or try this Logan Lathe
> 
> ...





Randy--they all work except when I submit the information--then it says web page not found---Dave


----------



## RandyM (Feb 14, 2014)

Dave Smith said:


> Randy--they all work except when I submit the information--then it says web page not found---Dave



:banghead: Sorry Dave, that is best I can do.


----------

